# 2016 Halloween Hospital



## mellington (Nov 11, 2016)

Hey Folks, new here but love setting up for Halloween!
My high school age son is in the theatre program, so I always get some of his actor friends to come over and work in the haunt. They always do a fantastic job! This year our theme was an abandoned hospital, and we built 4 rooms, a waiting room, a patient room, an operating room and the morgue. Here is a video from halloween! Enjoy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG that would freak me out!!!!! LOL


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Very creative and the kids look like they're enjoying themselves! Did you frame this up in your driveway? Really creepy setting. Nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^What JD said - those kids were having a great time being gruesome:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Massively cool!! I would have totally freaked over the lunging spider and to think they petted it, shudder. You are so lucky to have such fun loving help!!


----------



## mellington (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes it was framed in the driveway, I still haven't cleaned up all the way.
We have a Habitat for Humanity Restore a few miles from us, so I bought the lumber from them rather cheaply, then when we tore it down I just donated the lumber back to them.
Last year we did a zombie cage:




Who wants to help me with ideas for next year?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Next year you could do an "Island of Dr. Moreau" theme. Those kids would probably love the half human/half animal thing


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Walking Dead's got nothing on you, this is great (and I love Dr. Moreau)


----------



## mellington (Nov 11, 2016)

Yes! They had come up with an idea for a haunted forest but I have no idea how that would happen, but maybe a lab with half human half animals might work great.


----------

